

Cyberthieves Looted A.T.M.’s of $45 Million in Just Hours - youngerdryas
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/10/nyregion/eight-charged-in-45-million-global-cyber-bank-thefts.html?src=twr&_r=0

======
LandoCalrissian
It's funny that they put in all this technical effort and just ended up
laundering the money in the same crappy way that drug dealers in the '80s did.
I would think they could have found a better way then just buying expensive
things.

~~~
SEMW
I was a bit confused by that part of the article. It mentioned "Rolex watches
and expensive cars" as examples of the things bought to launder the money. But
both of those have unique identifiers (rolex S/N, car VIN) which in both cases
is recorded on sale. Surely that makes them terrible ways to launder money? Am
I missing something?

------
fsckin
Millions taken and all they've impounded so far is a couple of cars and
watches? I was expecting ... more.

